# for the pit bull fans;



## sarallyn

Gracie says hey.


----------



## matt-l

Hey Gracie!!


----------



## sambrody44

Do you do any work with Animal Farm Foundation?


----------



## youbetcha1018

Hi there Gracie, how do you do?


----------



## sarallyn

sambrody44 said:


> Do you do any work with Animal Farm Foundation?



They're a bit too far away for me... I do admire them, though.


----------



## ATXshots

Hi Gracie


----------



## sambrody44

My mother has worked with them, she does alternative body work with animals and has developed a friendship with the foundation.

My whole family has found a special place in there hearts for the breed, mostly due to the love of this little girl named Lilly. 






P.S. Sorry for not resizing.


----------



## sarallyn

oh my god -- Lilly is gorgeous. more pictures!! haha


----------



## kylerimb

well, i normally just lurk and read.  but, since this is my favorite topic i figured i'd share one as well.  this is tinkerbell.  i care for her like i do my children.


----------



## sambrody44

As per request:


----------



## stsinner

I'm an Animal Control Officer in my town, and we just had two pitbulls stolen last night from our pound..  Token, the "red" one (brown) is the most gorgeous specimen of a pitbull I've ever seen.  Here he is, and a picture of Hanna, the other stolen pitbull. 

Just thought I'd post some pictures of some beautiful pitts...


----------



## Kegger

I WANT ONE!!!! 

I was raised by a pit bull, well not technically, but she kept me out of trouble. I have always had a special place in my heart for them, and these photos just tugged away, lol.


----------



## sarallyn

awww, they're all gorgeous!

Lilly looks a lot like Hector -- a dog from the Mike Vick dog fighting bust.


----------



## Delaware_Dan

I'll play, this is Turkish, hes a Tan American Pit/Yellow Lab mix.


----------



## momof3girls

All very cute pitties! Definitely my favorite breed of dog!

Here's our Ace, he stole our pumpkin top!







Crazy a$$ dog


----------



## jv08

Wow! They are all really gorgeous. I wish I have one.


----------



## stsinner

Good news!!  The two stolen Pits were returned tonight, safe and sound...


----------



## stsinner

momof3girls said:


> All very cute pitties! Definitely my favorite breed of dog!
> 
> Here's our Ace, he stole our pumpkin top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy a$$ dog






Ace is gorgeous!


----------



## jack lumber

Aww great shots, my daughter is getting a 5 week old red nosed tommorow, will post some baby pics soon.


----------



## sarallyn

jack lumber said:


> Aww great shots, my daughter is getting a 5 week old red nosed tommorow, will post some baby pics soon.



Just a heads  up -- 5 weeks old is too early to be away from the mother. In some states, it's illegal to acquire a puppy younger than 8 weeks.
If you can, I would definitely try to get the puppy to stay with it's mother for another 3 weeks.


----------



## jack lumber

sarallyn said:


> Just a heads up -- 5 weeks old is too early to be away from the mother. In some states, it's illegal to acquire a puppy younger than 8 weeks.
> If you can, I would definitely try to get the puppy to stay with it's mother for another 3 weeks.


 
 Thanks for the info, he flew in from the States today, hopefully I have been misinformed about his age.


----------



## jack lumber

Well Jotto arrived today after an 8hr flight, and he is 8 weeks old.


----------



## sarallyn

He looks a lot younger than 8 weeks -- very cute, though! I love red brindles.

Make sure you take a lot of pictures as he grows up!


----------



## momof3girls

Thank you stsinner!

Gorgeous pup!! I love brindles!


----------



## jack lumber

Hi there my names Wally.


----------



## sambrody44

Wally is a great looking dog!


----------



## momof3girls

Wally is beautiful!  I love the guilty pitbull look in the 2nd one!!


----------



## jack lumber

Wally is a rescued dog who shows signs of past abuse, we believe he was chained down and attacked repeatedly by other dogs to make him a fighter.
 Fortunately it didn't work, he is very friendly, and well behaved.


----------



## momof3girls

aww poor boy!  People suck!  He reminds me alot of my Ace.  The same eyes!


----------



## sarallyn

awww, thanks for rescuing Wally! he looks like a sweetie.


----------

